# Lamotrigine diary



## Messirocks (May 29, 2019)

On 75 mg no effects


----------



## REB (Aug 2, 2016)

Good luck, bro.


----------



## Messirocks (May 29, 2019)

Thanks bro


----------



## seanob (Jun 29, 2019)

There was a study which saw someone cured using a combination of lamotrigine with sertraline where lamotrigine on its own had failed: https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4655617/

Maybe it might be worth trying a combination of both?


----------



## Messirocks (May 29, 2019)

My doctor is giving me both an ssri and SNRI and even some other medication.he has reduced SNRI and increased ssri.past one day I feel my vision has improved a bit


----------



## Messirocks (May 29, 2019)

No improvement in emotions though


----------



## Messirocks (May 29, 2019)

Till now nothing


----------



## Messirocks (May 29, 2019)

Nothing till now


----------



## KimSavage (Mar 22, 2019)

What dosage?


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

Why is this tread here at all? Why is a daily update from a single person medicin trail relevant to anyone? I have tried lamotrigine in a dose of 600.mg for 8.weeks without effect. If one does a search on this subject there a number of more qualified posts on the subject from many respondent and non-respondents and their experiences. If one have tried in a dose of 300.mg with or without response it could be interesting to some. Then do a post in one the many treads already here.


----------



## Messirocks (May 29, 2019)

75 mg will go up to 100 tomorrow


----------



## seanob (Jun 29, 2019)

Messirocks said:


> My doctor is giving me both an ssri and SNRI and even some other medication.he has reduced SNRI and increased ssri.past one day I feel my vision has improved a bit


My vision is one of my worst issues. What SSRI AND SNRI? When did your vision improve?


----------



## Messirocks (May 29, 2019)

I am on 100 mg my vision has improved further not 100 percent improved but still improved i can see things more clearly.ventab(snri) and paroxitine(ssri)


----------



## Messirocks (May 29, 2019)

I am on 100 mg.the fogginess has lifted a bit.i can see more clearly


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

placebo


----------



## Messirocks (May 29, 2019)

No placebo it's real


----------



## Messirocks (May 29, 2019)

I can now feel another human as real


----------



## seanob (Jun 29, 2019)

Messirocks said:


> I can now feel another human as real


This is great to here. Do you attribute this to the lamotrigine?


----------



## Messirocks (May 29, 2019)

Yes I do


----------



## seanob (Jun 29, 2019)

Messirocks said:


> Yes I do


great!

Lamotrigine helps reduce glutamate release I believe and elevated glutamate is thought to be responsible for DP.


----------



## Messirocks (May 29, 2019)

May be


----------



## Messirocks (May 29, 2019)

20 percent improvement in vision at 100 my.will titrate it up and hope for better results


----------



## Messirocks (May 29, 2019)

30 % improvement in vision


----------



## Messirocks (May 29, 2019)

It varies from 30% to 70 %


----------



## Chen (Jan 2, 2020)

Thank you for your update. 
Did you have any side effects?
Im scared to take Lamotrigine because I read many side effects are terrible... and in how many days/weeks you go from 25mg to 100mg? Glad to hear it helped you!


----------



## Aridity (Jun 12, 2011)

Chen said:


> Thank you for your update.
> Did you have any side effects?
> Im scared to take Lamotrigine because I read many side effects are terrible... and in how many days/weeks you go from 25mg to 100mg? Glad to hear it helped you!


Every medication has terrible side effects. Even paracetamol


----------

